# Message from TTOC re Merchandising



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello all!

Just thought I should introduce myself as the new Merchandising Secretary.

Firstly, may I start by thanking the outgoing Committee members for their excellent work and genuine efforts, and a special thank you to Terri (from a merchandising point of view) who doubled up on roles in times of need. Without you all, there would be nothing for us new boys & girls to pick up. I hope we can do you all justice.

Now, to business!

We are aware that over recent months there have been issues with shop orders for goods. I can now report that having formally taken over the role and the stock, got access to the shop etc etc, I have now personally sent out all outstanding paid orders. Apologies of course to anyone who has suffered a delay.

One thing I can say, is that now I'm up-and-running with all this, I can personally guarantee swift delivery of items ordered, provided we have stock. Where stock is an issue, I shall let you know immediately and make suitable arrangements.

As for memberships & renewals, these are currently being brought up to speed by Andrew (Wallsendmag) and those should all be up-to-date very soon. Again, I think the days of long waits on that front are now history too!

Now, may I ask our esteemed members for some input please?

The club has been running some excellent stock lines for some time now, and of course, we intend to continue with those. I am in the process now of looking into some new things to offer our members, one of which is currently under development and will be something quite different to anything the Club has ever offered before.

However, whilst the Committee and I might think something a good idea, ultimately its what you, our membership, thinks that's most important. So with that in mind, I am inviting suggestions from you all as to what sort of items you might like to see in the shop please. 

If you have any suggestions, please may I ask that you PM them to me ?

Many thanks, and I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sounds good Cam 8)

Good luck with the new position

Mark


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Sounds good Cam 8)
> 
> Good luck with the new position
> 
> Mark


Thanks mate.

BTW, PM on its way to you :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the PMs so far everyone and all replied too( Hope I didnt miss anyone out)

Keep 'em coming folks!


----------

